# Smart TV won't connect to nework



## dont-have-a-cow

Hey guys,

I've just bought a new Samsung Smart TV but I'm having some trouble connecting to the wireless network. I have my SSID hidden, so had to enter the SSID + password manually but the TV came up with a message saying it could not connect. I have repeated this multiple times and none have worked at all. I have also tried pushing that little button on the side of the router (can't remember what its called but it lets you connect automatically to the network within a certain time window), and when this happened the TV began connecting, the network SSID showed up, but then a few seconds later it failed.

I know the connection is fine as if I hold another wireless device (laptop, phone, iPod) where the TV is sitting they can connect and use the internet just fine.

Does anybody have any suggestions for me?


----------



## visortgw

What particular Samsung TV and router?

I have the same problem here -- Samsung UN46ES6100 Smart TV will not connect to CradlePoint MBR1400 wifi router with hidden SSID. The Samsung Customer Service Tier 2 supervisor insists that my "ISP or router" are at fault despite the fact that numerous other devices from various vendors all connect to the router without issue. Even better is the fact that the call center does not have the UN46ES6100 for troubleshooting so they used a "higher end" model in an attempt to reproduce the issue. Their TV successfully connected to an unknown router (_she insisted that the vendor and model of their router was proprietary!_) with the SSID hidden. The rep could not even verify whether their TV had the same WiFi NIC and driver installed!

If I unhide the SSID (_not the only router security that is enabled_), the TV connects as soon as I enter the WPA2 key. Once connected, the TV drops the connection as soon as I hide the SSID in the router, and the TV reconnects again after the SSID is again broadcast. Samsung closed the ticket since there are no reports of this issue on this particular brand new model -- there are dozens of reports of the same issue with previous Samsung TVs.

*At this time, it appears that this is a Samsung issue which they are unwilling to address.* :banghead: :angry:

As a temporary work-around, I have configured the router with a second network with a distinct broadcast SSID (_the router supports up to four_) with a netmask of 255.255.255.252 (_network, router, TV, and broadcast only_), allowing only the TV to connect using a static IP address.


----------



## visortgw

I went through quite a run-around with this until I finally reached the "right" product engineer (including one "supervisor" who insisted that "_I needed to contact my ISP or router vendor since the TV worked!_"). :banghead: I verified that it was not only the CradlePoint router, but also others (including a Cisco that I have). 

This has since been *resolved* with a *firmware update* (from v1003 to *v1009.3*) -- it covers several models of Smart TVs, so you may wish to check. The firmware *SHOULD *auto update via the network (if you are connected) -- otherwise, you can download to a USB thumbdrive for manual installation from the SamsungUSA.com website.


----------



## Kidder1

Hi

Having same issues with my router & Samsung UE40ES5500K Smart TV.Bought the Samsung Dongle,went through the set up process including Network,recognised it,then connected to my Network,good strength etc.But when you go into Web Browser on the TV,it's trying to get a connection then says 'Not Connected'.Same router works fine with iPads x3, Laptops x2 & iPhone5 x1....the router is a Zoom ADSL X6,running Orange Home Broadband.Had problems with a Samsung phone & Acer Netbook doing the same in the past.Would love some help to overcome his issue.As yet,I have not gone down the Ethernet route.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ironegood

I just bought a samsung smart tv UA46ES8000, after 4 days wifi can not detect exchanged for a new one and 3 days to the same case

wifi module problem in samsung smart tv


----------



## TheCyberMan

The tv's wireless adapter IMO does not support non broadcasting SSID's that is why it is unable to connect.

The subnet mask looks wrong as routers with private addresses usually have 255.255.255.0 as subnet mask.

I would set the tv back to DHCP and DNS server to be obtained automatically using the original SSID but have it broadcasting do not hide it.

Kidder1 and ironegood you are asking for help in an existing thread which is not allowed we are helping the OP even if tho your issues may be the same.

Please review the rules  here

Please take the time to read and understand all the rules.

Please create a seperate thread for each of you and we will be glad to try and help you.

Thank you.


----------



## sscolbert

TheCyberMan said:


> The tv's wireless adapter IMO does not support non broadcasting SSID's that is why it is unable to connect.
> 
> The subnet mask looks wrong as routers with private addresses usually have 255.255.255.0 as subnet mask.
> 
> I would set the tv back to DHCP and DNS server to be obtained automatically using the original SSID but have it broadcasting do not hide it.
> 
> Kidder1 and ironegood you are asking for help in an existing thread which is not allowed we are helping the OP even if tho your issues may be the same.
> 
> Please review the rules  here
> 
> Please take the time to read and understand all the rules.
> 
> Please create a seperate thread for each of you and we will be glad to try and help you.
> 
> Thank you.


HI I'm having the same issue. I'm really disappointed SAMSUNG is acting like they do not know they have an issue. :banghead: My TV was working fine i was able to use amazon app in smart apps, etc then a few weeks ago, it just stopped working and will not recognize my WIFI at all. It's not my router or anything, it worked before and I have 6 other devices that connect to my wifi. Also I am upset that I've only had the TV 3 months. It would be nice if someone started a class action lawsuit because based on this, SAMSUNG seems to have known that the TV's have had this problem, but yet and still sold many of them on HSN, etc. Very unhappy now. I feel like i've been tricked. The TV was great when it did work....


----------



## TheCyberMan

sscolbert please read my post above and read the forum rules and please create your own thread on your issue as asking for help in an existing thread is not allowed:nono:


----------



## basil1good

*Connecting Samsung Smart TV to wireless network*

Hi,
I could not initially connect my new Samsung model no UA50ES6200 by wireless to my modem although laptop could connect. TV connected straight away once I did the following: Start network settings; select default wireless; enter security key password; then select IP Settings and change "Enter Manually" to "Get Automatically" then click OK. The user manual indicates that IP Settings can be connected manually (which did not work for me) but does not say anything about selecting "Get Automatically". 
Hope this helps anyone having this issue.

Regards


----------



## TheCyberMan

Thanks for your input basil1good it may help others.

This thread is quite old now and will be closed.


----------

